# EOS M2 cracked LCD screen - repair advice required



## aussielearner (May 16, 2016)

My son bumped my camera bag off a buffet/hutch on the weekend and it seems to have killed the LCD on my (new to me) M2. I can see a crack in of the LCD layers, although strangely the surface of the LCD is still smooth, so it is internal damage.

Both my 22mm and 18-55mm fell with the camera in the bag, so I'm hoping that they are ok as well. I am hoping that the sensor is still where it should be and hasn't been bumped out of alignment.

My house insurance won't cover it, so I'm looking to repair it on my own. I can find an EOS M teardown online, but nothing for the M2.

I'm also looking for anyone who knows of somewhere to order spare parts (I'm located in Australia). Would look at sourcing from USA, UK etc. I've had bad experiences ordering so called genuine OEM directly from China and received knock offs, so I'm looking to avoid that if possible.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2016)

Canon is the first place to check. They may charge less than someone else.

There is also a possibility that there is other damage and you would be in over your head.

In the US, I'd say sell it as a unit for parts or repair, I don't know about Australia. I do not believe M2's were sold in the USA, so finding parts here would be unexpected. I'd also be reluctant to pay a big price for a Chinese part.


----------



## aussielearner (May 16, 2016)

Canon Australia won't give an estimate on price/repair.
I have to courier my camera to them at my own cost (will be $15 to $20). 
A technician will then look at it and then quote me on the repair ($50 fee for this).
Return postage for camera once repaired is $15.

So I am $80 out of pocket before any work is done.
The only info I can get on a Genuine Canon OEM screen from the UK is $177. Canon Australia would likely be in a similar ball park + whatever tech fees would be. Even being conservative, I can't see the repair costing less than $200 to $250 (before the shipping fees etc).

An M2 body sold over the weekend for $190 in my local area, so I think a genuine repair will overcapitalise on the camera.

In the past hour I have purchased a replacement screen off eBay for $57 and will install it myself (should arrive in 2-4 weeks). I feel that this is a safe amount of money I feel like losing on this body. If I open it up and there is more broken stuff, then I feel the camera is a write off and I'll sell it as a parts camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2016)

aussielearner said:


> Canon Australia won't give an estimate on price/repair.
> I have to courier my camera to them at my own cost (will be $15 to $20).
> A technician will then look at it and then quote me on the repair ($50 fee for this).
> Return postage for camera once repaired is $15.
> ...



That or selling it is about your only option, based on what you have found. I've replaced a LCD's in a P&S camera, new ones ran $7. I had no problem.

Good Luck.

BTW, use JIS screwdrivers, Those cross heads are not Phillips, but JIS. You can ruin a screw head trying to get a stuck screw out, then you are in trouble. JIS screwdrivers are a great tool to have to use on almost any electronics.

http://www.rjrcooltools.com/jis.cfm


----------



## aussielearner (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for advice on JIS. I had no idea. Would have used Philips head 
I have JIS in my iFixit screwdriver bit kit so I'm all set.


----------



## scrup (May 18, 2016)

50 USD on Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-Display-Touch-Screen-Digitizer-For-Canon-PowerShot-EOS-M-II-EOS-M-2-/371454012721?hash=item567c626d31:g:Q9oAAMXQ9otTkQoG

If the damage is only cosmetic and you can still use it then i would leave it. But for 50 bucks it may be worth it for you to repair.

I have a damaged screen on my m3, it doesn't work when flipped so i can only use it the default position. The part is 100 USD which was not worth it for me. I will use the money for my next camera and i also didn't want to brick the whole thing.


----------



## aussielearner (May 25, 2016)

Scrup I ordered something similar and am awaiting its arrival. In the end it cost me around AUD$65 which is "worth" it to me as the camera is completely non operational. I can still use the touch screen but there is not image across 2/3 of it. The remaining 1/3 is B&W and resolution seems to be way down and the image is very pixellated.

I'm hoping that for $65 that it will fix it. If it doesn't then I have an expensive paper weight and will wait and see what the M4 does to the market when it's released.

There aren't many M2's or even M3's on the second hand market here in Australia for reasonable money at the moment. I picked up my M2 kit at a bargain price (2 lenses, 5 batteries, EF-M adapter, 90EX) of $390, so feel like the M2 body alone is worth $150 to $200 and don't want to pay more than that.

Will keep everyone posted with how I fair with the repair.


----------



## melbournite (May 26, 2016)

I cracked my screen on the M3 but it still works exactly the same. I made some inquiries and found that the whole flip screen mechanism had to be replaced so it wasn't worth it considering everything still works. (I understand the M2 doesn't have a flip screen).

Giving it a go yourself seems like the best option. You mentioned you're in Australia, if you want an alternative repair centre to Canon (in the future), there's a place called Camera Clinic in Melbourne. They may not be that much cheaper than Canon but may be easier to get to depending on where you live.

Good luck and will be interested to see how you go.


----------



## aussielearner (May 26, 2016)

melbournite said:


> I cracked my screen on the M3 but it still works exactly the same. I made some inquiries and found that the whole flip screen mechanism had to be replaced so it wasn't worth it considering everything still works. (I understand the M2 doesn't have a flip screen).
> 
> Giving it a go yourself seems like the best option. You mentioned you're in Australia, if you want an alternative repair centre to Canon (in the future), there's a place called Camera Clinic in Melbourne. They may not be that much cheaper than Canon but may be easier to get to depending on where you live.
> 
> Good luck and will be interested to see how you go.



I got a quote from Camera Clinic but as the M2 wasn't released in Australia they don't have direct pricing for it. They quoted me on what a repair for the M would be and it was around $280. I'll just tackle it myself and hope for the best.


----------



## Khufu (May 27, 2016)

You get some really good M2 body-only offers from Japan on eBay! I'm in the UK and got me an M2 sent over from there, paid the import duties/VAT, still felt it was totally worth it


----------



## aussielearner (Jun 4, 2016)

EDIT: Completely stripped camera down and removed sensor and shutter. 
On the copper winding (I think this is what activates the shutter physically, I have a single piece is copper that's snapped. I think this is preventing the flow of current and thus shutter is staying closed. 
Can't find replacement shutters for sale, so can't test theory. 

Well screen arrived today and took 10 min to install. 
Worked perfectly for single shot. 

After than 1 shot I got err20
Shutter curtain is stuck down and won't go up. 
Tried battery out and in again but didn't fix it. 

When replacing screen you're nowhere near anything shutter related, so I do t think I knocked anything. 

Anyone have suggestions for repairing an err20?

Ended up getting a new M3 with 18-55 tonight via eBay. 20% off sale in oz at the moment. 
Canon also have $200 cash back so total cost is $389. If I sell lens for $100 them M3 for $289.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2016)

I'd stop spending money on the camera and sell it as-is on ebay for whatever you can get. 

Is it possible that the copper strip acted as a fuse, and something caused it to fail? You could end up chasing a lot of problems due to a short somewhere.


----------



## aussielearner (Jun 18, 2016)

Brand new M3 arrived. 
First impression is that I much prefer the M2 over the M3. 

M2 felt far more responsive overall and I definitely think the M2 focused faster than the M3. 
I like the form factor of the M2 better. It was more confortable in the hand. I find the grip on the Zm3 to just get in the way, it's too small for my hands. 

Button feel and placement on the M3 isn't as good as the M2, the play/review button in particular. 
Changing Aperture and Shutter speed is on the wrong covtrol ring. Rather than being on the handy rear scroll wheel, it's on a cumbersome to reach and use wheel that surrounds the shutter button. 

The M2 had s great feature of simply clicking down on the rear scroll when to return focus to the centre point. M3 has moved this to pressing and holding down the AF selection switch. This takes longer and its in a hard to reach place on the rear. You have to move your hand to do this, whereas on the M2 you can reach the scroll wheel with your thumb without moving your hand. 

I would have to say that those looking to purchase an M, Idcrecommend finding an M2 body over the M3, unless you want things that are M3 only (swivel screen, viewfinder, MF peaking)


----------



## Khufu (Jun 25, 2016)

Oooh, such damning words!

I love my wee M2; you're not helping me feel confident that any future updates are going to improve upon my overall experience, though I'd love the EVF & flippy-floppy screen options... Thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------

